# Samyang/Rokinon 135mm on Sony a7r, a7s & a7rII



## sdsr (Sep 13, 2015)

Dustin Abbott's excellent review of this remarkable bargain of a lens prompted me to buy one, though as I prefer not to MF on a dslr I bought the Sony E mount variant rather than the Canon. In case anyone cares about how this lens performs on 12mp, 36mp and 42mp sensors in Sony FF E mount bodies, here are some casual photos I've taken with the a7s, a7r and a7rII on the streets around my office on Independence Mall, Philadelphia, and my apartment c. 1.25 miles west of there (all hand-held). The uploads are full-size, but I've included a few crops too. With one or two exceptions they were all taken wide-open as the point of these excursions was mainly to see how the lens performs at f2. (Obviously some of the photos have little aesthetic appeal but were included to show just how good the sharpness, contrast, etc. are at f2.)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157656250501334


----------

